# north dakota trapping



## tbercier (Mar 4, 2005)

hey all, hope you're all getting them waxed and dyed. got a question for everyone, when do you guys start trapping for your critters. i try to do some LATE fall beaver trapping with some coyote and fox trapping but its seems like every year i end up with under-prime mink. any suggestions?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I would rather have one mink taken the first of December then three caught the first of November, They are blue until about the 15th of November in North Dakota. Fox and coyote look fairly good from about the 20th of October but like any fur bearing animal they peak later in the winter. There is nothing nicer then a shipment of prime fur and your returns reflect this. Madtrapper


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We're gonna start for fox, coyote, ****, and bobcat just after the first of November sometime....Hope the fur gets prime! Fox are pushing pretty good prices around here this year...I'm thinking I'm gonna go more for fox this year and less **** trapping! :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Make sure you guys post your pics so we can all live Vicariously (sp) through the lucky one that can trap right now. Lets all hope the prices come up a little this year.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

yes, please post some pics... i can't lay steel until the 17th of NOV here in kansas... but then again, i don't have to worry about primeness... they
are usually in good shape by then except beaver. they are about christmas before they are ready, even though i hit a few at the start for the meat. a buddy has a recipe that is great on the smoker... just won't let me have it.. lol

:sniper:


----------

